# HAUNTED RADIO: west coast haunters convention, chicago fear fest, hannibal, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: west coast haunters convention, chicago fear fest, hannibal, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off 2012 with news on the 2012 West Coast Haunters Convention, the 2012 Chicago Fear Fest, Raycliff Manor, the Silence of the Lambs, and much more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of dvd releases, and then, we review the 1990 film, "Gremlins 2: The New Batch!" Also, our demonic DJ will spin you around the "Vortex" with a classic tango song by Tom Lehrer!! All of this, and yet so much more on the January 4 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-010412.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

